# Meter base - Need PoCo guys help



## Zog

Can anyone tell me what the most common meter base type and models are? I assume it will vary by PoCo but tell me what you see the most in your area please.


----------



## BBQ

Zog said:


> Can anyone tell me what the most common meter base type and models are? I assume it will vary by PoCo but tell me what you see the most in your area please.


In our area the POCO has a long list of approved metering equipment.

In a nutshell, around here non-dwelling services that get a plug in meter require 'lever bypass'. Services that require CTs get a CT cabinet that accepts bolt in CTs, not 'donut CTs' that the conductors pass through.

Dwelling units do not get a bypass.


----------



## mbednarik

Here we use a Milbank u7040 for standard resi 200 amp overhead service, u3850 for underground 200 amp service. A Milbank u5168 for overhead/underground meter main. Lever bypass and anything 200 amp or less which is commercial. a Milbank u3000 for 320 amp underground and a u1779 (i think) for a 320 overhead. All single phase.


----------



## Shockdoc

BBQ said:


> In our area the POCO has a long list of approved metering equipment.
> 
> In a nutshell, around here non-dwelling services that get a plug in meter require 'lever bypass'. Services that require CTs get a CT cabinet that accepts bolt in CTs, not 'donut CTs' that the conductors pass through.
> 
> Dwelling units do not get a bypass.


And around here is the opposite, a lever bypass 200 amp meter for ALL services, resi, comm, signs. Bolt in CTs for large services.


----------



## Zog

Really looking for the most common breand/models used for 3 phase commercial service. Sorry I didn't say that earlier.


----------



## MDShunk

Zog said:


> Really looking for the most common breand/models used for 3 phase commercial service. Sorry I didn't say that earlier.


Milbank and Sq D. The jaws in most brands are from the same OEM.


----------



## Shockdoc

Milbank and Murray in these parts.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Milbank and Sq D. The jaws in most brands are from the same OEM.



Who is the OEM for the jaws? :nerd:


----------



## user4818

95% of residential/commercial metering (with 6 or less meters) around here is Milbank, modular meter stacks are from any of the 4 major gear manufacturers, with none being dominant.


----------



## MDShunk

Peter D said:


> Who is the OEM for the jaws? :nerd:


Give me a few to remember. Company goes by 3 letters. The part is called a 40-block.


----------



## frenchelectrican

MDShunk said:


> Give me a few to remember. Company goes by 3 letters. The part is called a 40-block.


Just don't quote me wrong but I know the word JAX did show up couple time so it may be the answer but not always the case.

On the other hand LG-D is the other one I did see it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## frenchelectrican

Zog said:


> Really looking for the most common breand/models used for 3 phase commercial service. Sorry I didn't say that earlier.


One of the three most common I did recalled .,

Milbank

Sq D 

Langsat Ductan ( SP )

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Buck Parrish

Zog said:


> Can anyone tell me what the most common meter base type and models are? I assume it will vary by PoCo but tell me what you see the most in your area please.


 
Millbank here, too. Do you have Duke Power? I have not had a problem recently, but I always tell my local supply house to give me what they sell the most of. That ussually works out.


----------



## Zog

Mostly Duke here but I am on co-op.


----------



## BBQ

Around here Millbank almost exclusivly


----------



## user4818

BBQ said:


> Around here Millbank almost exclusivly


I said that already.


----------



## BBQ

Peter D said:


> I said that already.


Yeah, but it was not true until I said it. :whistling2::jester:


----------



## user4818

BBQ said:


> Yeah, but it was not true until I said it. :whistling2::jester:



:thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

BBQ said:


> Yeah, but it was not true until I said it. :whistling2::jester:


I'm impressed with you Sabrina.:thumbup:


----------



## dthurmond

Millbank is used by all the POCO around here . They also give them to you at no charge .


----------



## ampman

milbank around here also


----------



## etb

dthurmond said:


> Millbank is used by all the POCO around here . They also give them to you at no charge .


ditto on both for new construction; service loop upgrade will cost T&M though


----------

